# Took me a while, but I made it!



## Horsef

Beautiful photos. Nobody here will complain if you post more of those.

Is that a really small Shire or are you really tall?


----------



## Ridingthatgrey

Amazing photos!! What type of camera do you use? STUNNING CREATURESS


----------



## LoriF

Hi Micheal, welcome to the forum. 

Many of us here have been in the same boat as your wife. A childhood full of horses and then nothing for many years only later to pick it back up. The horse never gets out of your blood once it gets in there. And, lots here who have been just like you, just starting up. Enjoy the journey.

Your photos are wonderful. It's so nice to meet an advocate of these beautiful wild beasts.


----------



## DanisMom

Welcome! I love those wild horse photos! My sister has a mustang so I have a wee bit of experience with them. Since we live 350 miles apart it is just a wee bit, although I did drive from OH to IL to pick up the horse for her after she bought him via online BLM auction. Congrats on your new horses.


----------



## Knave

Although I fall on the other end of the spectrum of advocacy in some eyes, I will say your photos are stunning. I love the expression and everything about them. Here there are many mustangs, but I cannot take quality pictures like you!

My mother took this picture of my own mustang though while we were out, and if you look behind him there are many horses skylined. I do wish I could do with a camera what you are capable of!


----------



## AnitaAnne

:welcome:

So nice to "meet" you Michael! Those pictures are stunningly beautiful  Thank you so much for sharing them with us. 

Your DW is a very lucky lady :smile:


----------



## Acadianartist

Glad you're here! And wow, those are stunning photos! 

I also had horses as a child and teen, but then went without for about 25 years. I now have three in my backyard. Unfortunately, my husband isn't interested in participating in my new lifestyle, but my daughter is a competitive show jumper so we share this passion!


----------



## WildestDandelion

Welcome!

I too am curious about the Shire and floored by your stunning photos!


----------



## OTPGuy

Horsef said:


> Beautiful photos. Nobody here will complain if you post more of those.
> 
> Is that a really small Shire or are you really tall?





WildestDandelion said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I too am curious about the Shire and floored by your stunning photos!


Thank you both for the comments about my photography. It is truly an amazing experience to be surrounded by them, or just in their presence. Highly recommend it for anyone, horse lover or not.

Oliver's Chiropractor estimated him at 16.1-2 hands and about 1,500lbs. He is a cross, with what I am unsure. I am not even 100% sure he is a Shire cross. That is my best guess, and what others have thought. Although Percheron has been suggested as well, but not by many. 

Btw, I am not a little guy, I stand at about 18.3 hands :grin: and 250 lbs.
Not the best picture of me, lol, but a better indication of Oliver's size. Maybe...


----------



## OTPGuy

classybarrels said:


> Amazing photos!! What type of camera do you use? STUNNING CREATURESS


HI, thank you.
I typically shoot wildlife with a Canon 6DMKII camera with a 150-600mm Sigma Sport lens.


----------



## OTPGuy

Knave said:


> Although I fall on the other end of the spectrum of advocacy in some eyes, I will say your photos are stunning. I love the expression and everything about them. Here there are many mustangs, but I cannot take quality pictures like you!
> 
> My mother took this picture of my own mustang though while we were out, and if you look behind him there are many horses skylined. I do wish I could do with a camera what you are capable of!


Hi, I am not sure what the other end of the spectrum is. I believe they have a right to remain free, not kept indefinitely in holding corrals after being rounded up. I do support letting them live their lives out, on public land in non-reproducing herds after being rounded up, and if not adopted after 6 months.

That is a neat picture. Occasionally a sheep-herder will lose one of their domestic horses in the HMA, always a scary deal because a wild stallion would kill a domestic horse if they got into with each other. At least your mustang probably had a good idea of what the ones on the hill were all about.


----------



## OTPGuy

Thank you all for the warm welcome and comments about my wild horse photography! They are very dear and close to my heart. I will definitely share more of them!


----------



## OTPGuy

Thank you all for the warm welcome and comments about my wild horse photography! They are very dear and close to my heart. I will definitely share more of them! Enjoy a few more!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Those pictures absolutely take my breath away. Wow. What gorgeous animals. How amazing it must be to get to be out there with them; just watching them and capturing amazing moments on camera. Incredible.




ETA: Oh, the beauty of those pictures have made me forget all else. *A hearty welcome to the forum!!!* :lol:


----------



## OTPGuy

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Those pictures absolutely take my breath away. Wow. What gorgeous animals. How amazing it must be to get to be out there with them; just watching them and capturing amazing moments on camera. Incredible.


Thank you, I am happy to hear that! It truly was a life-changing event when I saw my very first Wild Horse stallion, with his small band of mares and his brand new filly born just hours before we saw them. I will never forget it, and will be forever changed!







Tecate' ~ the very first Mustang Stallion I ever saw. Sadly he was hit by a truck last year on the highway and died.








One of his mares, Hopscotch with his filly Savannah.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

OTPGuy said:


> Thank you, I am happy to hear that! It truly was a life-changing event when I saw my very first Wild Horse stallion, with his small band of mares and his brand new filly born just hours before we saw them. I will never forget it, and will be forever changed!
> View attachment 1000963
> 
> Tecate' ~ the very first Mustang Stallion I ever saw. Sadly he was hit by a truck last year on the highway and died.
> 
> View attachment 1000965
> 
> One of his mares, Hopscotch with his filly Savannah.


Beautiful. Sad to hear he passed.:frown_color:


----------



## LoriF

The photos really are beautiful. Thanks for sharing and letting us enjoy them.

It's a shame about Tecate, he was a beautiful boy. Is traffic and mustangs mixing a big problem or something that just happens every once in a while?

Do you and your wife ride? Do you ride the trails in your area?


----------



## egrogan

I'm a little late to the welcome party, but wanted to also say that I loved the photos too. It will be nice to follow along with your own horses too. I am an adult "re-rider," got back to riding in my 30s and now have three horses at home.


----------



## QtrBel

I'm not seeing draft cross or that weight on him. But, beautiful boy none the less. Glad he has found a soft landing with you. Outstanding photography.


----------



## OTPGuy

QtrBel said:


> I'm not seeing draft cross or that weight on him. But, beautiful boy none the less. Glad he has found a soft landing with you. Outstanding photography.


Thanks, I am open to any thoughts you have about him, I know absolutely nothing about his breeding. I literally saved him 15 minutes before he was being loaded on a semi-truck headed for a Mexican slaughterhouse from Colorado. He has some issues. It is obvious he has been severely physically and emotionally abused, yet you can see in his eyes, he still has a good heart and mind. He just needs to know he is safe and learn to trust again. At only 6 years old, I think he has a good chance at knowing he is lovable.

I just uploaded a video to youtube of him and Nugget from a couple weeks ago. He has some physical issues we are working on as well. Today was his first farrier appointment and he did great, thanks in part to a terrific farrier. 

The video: 




BTW, Nugget IS on a diet, he has gotten a little chunky the last few months. Nugget was also a "rescue". He is in-your-pocket, puppy like.


----------



## OTPGuy

Delete this entry. I thought my last post was missing. Sorry, I have no idea how to delete this.


----------



## boots

OTPGuy said:


> Delete this entry. I thought my last post was missing. Sorry, I have no idea how to delete this.


You did fine. There is really no way to delete a post. We all make duplicates now and then. 

Your horses look great. They are lucky to have you and your wife.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Looks drafty to me. Something going on in the hind end though, has he been to a vet yet? 

Oliver looks to be a kind soul, and Nugget is just adorable and charming! 

Two sweet boys, enjoy them


----------



## OTPGuy

AnitaAnne said:


> Looks drafty to me. Something going on in the hind end though, has he been to a vet yet?
> 
> Oliver looks to be a kind soul, and Nugget is just adorable and charming!
> 
> Two sweet boys, enjoy them


I think he looks drafty also, but I am far from knowledgeable. Though I do try to do my research. That's why I am here, to learn!

He has been seen by a vet and a chiropractor. The vet will not be coming back to see him, and we are looking into a new, more professional one. The vet that did see him started a panic in the stable the very first day Oliver was there. Telling the stable owner that Oliver had Rhino and to keep everyone away from him. The stable owner then went on to tell everyone that. We had already set up Oliver in quarantine to keep him isolated from the others. 

He also showed up without informing us and without our permission/request to check on him billing us $110 per each unauthorized visit. Fighting those charges. I had to get a complete respiratory/blood work panel done on Oliver for $270 to disprove him. The testing for all EHV 1-5 (including Rhino) came back negative as well as negative for EIA and Strangles. Oliver had a common horse URI. Nothing more. He was treated with antibiotics and it cleared up relatively quickly. 

Oliver does have some issue affecting his rear legs. After his first chiropractic adjustment he was more than 50% better in the movement in his hind end. The chiropractor thought that maybe he had a broken pelvis and provided some insight on how he thought Oliver had been beaten and abused in the past, resulting in the injuries and scars that he had. Makes me angry and sad at the same time. We will continue with the chiro visits for as long as there appears to be a benefit. 

Oliver's feet have been done today. We figured it would be a very difficult task with how scared he gets...He did wonderfully. He was sitting back on his rears pretty far so he is on a 6 week schedule until corrected. The farrier we just started using is phenomenal.

All of this since only November 5th...


----------



## LoriF

Yes, he looked like he had something going on in the rear to me too. I'm not saying that he wasn't abused as I do not see his scars. A broken pelvis can happen so easily from farting around in the pasture on a rainy day and taking an accidental dive or rushing out of a stall and banging the hips hard against the wall coming out. A lot of times it could be torn ligaments surrounding the pelvis too from same instances. 

Unfortunately, taking an unrideable horse to auction (ending up on their way to slaughter) is what some people do instead of taking care of them or euthanizing them. 

I hope that in your care, he can be made to be comfortable and happy.


----------



## QtrBel

Sorry it has taken so long to get back to this. Not all roman nose horses have Shire or Clyde in them. It isn't an uncommon trait in stock horses. They can also have feathering and be heavy boned and built like like tanks. Not saying he doesn't have draft influence but I just don't see a draft cross. Perhaps further back. He looks like a lot of the Hancock horses I have seen. There the influence is from the Percheron that was maternal sire (grandsire) to Joe Hancock. I'd guess he was prepotent and horses that go back to this line especially more than once in their pedigree tend to have a drafty look to them. There is draft influence in some Mustang from drafts turned out on the range. Some herds are known for that build for that reason. The original horse is long gone but the traits are still passed.


----------



## Horsef

QtrBel said:


> Sorry it has taken so long to get back to this. Not all roman nose horses have Shire or Clyde in them. It isn't an uncommon trait in stock horses.


I have no idea about the breed but here is a photo of Kladruby horse with a very roman nose, just as an example. (I don’t think OPs horse is a Kladruby).


----------



## QtrBel

Many of the driving breeds, especially it seems those from colder climates have the roman nose. It has been suggested that the deep, broad opening that the roman bend gives allows for more warming to occur (or air) in the nasal passages. Cleveland Bays also have very pronounced roman noses in many cases.


----------



## OTPGuy

I guess I will just call him a horse of unknown genetics, was just going off what I was told when I got him.


----------



## boots

If you like him, he's the "just right" breed. 

Enjoy your horses.


----------



## QtrBel

OTPGuy said:


> I guess I will just call him a horse of unknown genetics, was just going off what I was told when I got him.


You were given the opinion of someone interested in ensuring he was saved from slaughter and likely had no information from the party responsible for him being there or even if they did no guarantee it was correct. Any here that comment are giving their opinion based on photos you provide and their first impression. He has a roman nose and a wide blaze, comes in a color typical of the breed but missing the white on the legs that would be present in a first generation cross because the gene that causes those white legs is a dominant gene meaning horse would show that phenotype whether hetero or homozygous. A cross would be hetero. I don't see white on the leg hence my opinion. 

The facts are that you have a horse of a specific size and color with white facial markings. 

That said from watching the video I could go either way about draft influence from looks. There is a horse here that could be his twin down to size and coloring with the exception being this horse also has rabicano. He is Hancock bred. 

What is more prevalent in your area or do horses come from all over to that point? If Hancock lines are more prevalent in the area he came from then more likely than draft but if the reverse is true and draft crosses more prevalent then that becomes more likely. I'd suggest you test for PSSM and feed him as if he has it until you know for sure. Even then it wouldn't hurt to keep on that diet. QH and drafts (Belgians and Percherons primarily) and related breeds show a fairly high incidence of carrying this. To me he moves like a PSSM horse. That would also be a reason for him being dumped in a sale that would mean being sent to slaughter.

What is important is that he is your horse and that you are taking wonderful care of him. He makes you happy that is all that matters.


----------



## OTPGuy

QtrBel said:


> You were given the opinion of someone interested in ensuring he was saved from slaughter and likely had no information from the party responsible for him being there or even if they did no guarantee it was correct. Any here that comment are giving their opinion based on photos you provide and their first impression. He has a roman nose and a wide blaze, comes in a color typical of the breed but missing the white on the legs that would be present in a first generation cross because the gene that causes those white legs is a dominant gene meaning horse would show that phenotype whether hetero or homozygous. A cross would be hetero. I don't see white on the leg hence my opinion.
> 
> The facts are that you have a horse of a specific size and color with white facial markings.
> 
> That said from watching the video I could go either way about draft influence from looks. There is a horse here that could be his twin down to size and coloring with the exception being this horse also has rabicano. He is Hancock bred.
> 
> What is more prevalent in your area or do horses come from all over to that point? If Hancock lines are more prevalent in the area he came from then more likely than draft but if the reverse is true and draft crosses more prevalent then that becomes more likely. I'd suggest you test for PSSM and feed him as if he has it until you know for sure. Even then it wouldn't hurt to keep on that diet. QH and drafts (Belgians and Percherons primarily) and related breeds show a fairly high incidence of carrying this. To me he moves like a PSSM horse. That would also be a reason for him being dumped in a sale that would mean being sent to slaughter.
> 
> What is important is that he is your horse and that you are taking wonderful care of him. He makes you happy that is all that matters.


He was listed as probable part draft. End of info from the kill pen. 

I have seen plenty of world-class Shire Drafts missing the four white socks you require for proof of genetic makeup of a Shire Draft horse. White socks is not even a conformation requirement in the USA or the UK.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oliver is lucky to have you to care for him. Will be interested to hear how he progresses.


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome to the forum!  

Beautiful photos...they are stunning. That is absolutely amazing what you do. OLiver is gorgeous too. That makes sense now, you are tall! :lol: 

Definitely enjoying the photos. You really see how beautiful these creatures are, & why we all love them so much. Super appreciative!

EDIT: Just read the most recent post from OP...no need to be upset. It honestly doesn't matter what breed she is, if you love her!


----------



## TaMMa89

MODERATOR'S NOTE

This thread has been slightly edited. Please notice that it's under the Team radar, and please follow our Rules and Conscientious Etiquette Policy while posting. If you feel that there's something that is not OK in this (or any) thread, please report it to the Team instead of addressing the issue publicly in the thread. Thank you!


----------

